# Road Trip



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We took a road trip this weekend. Met a new friend and had a Great time!!

Riding Shotgun
Mom are we there yet?
this doesn't smell like Vancouver
Wake me up when we get there


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey always rides shotgun with me...and oh the looks we get with her there! Her head hits the roof of my car LOL

I love the second picture...very cute. I love mastiff faces :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

There's my new buddy!! :biggrin::biggrin:
What great pics.! He is just gorgeous. If he would like, I can send him a few pinecones! :tongue:


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

How cute! I just love big dogs, as if you can't tell. Looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> There's my new buddy!! :biggrin::biggrin:
> What great pics.! He is just gorgeous. If he would like, I can send him a few pinecones! :tongue:


LMAO!!
Guess you should just skip feeding Duncan the Orijen and just go to the park and get some pinecones!! How easy would that be! We fuss over feeding them right, when all we really need to do is just find a pine tree! Hahaha:biggrin:


----------

